# Can't get bitch to stop eating pups poop



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mods feel free to move this if in wrong section....

So my bitch who had her litter back in August and all but 1 puppy have been sold and gone to their new homes. We kept 1 out of this litter. The problem I am having is if I literally don't chase the pup around and immediately pick up his poop the bitch flies in and eats it. The pup is 3 months old is past week. I literally have to chase him around with the poop shovel and hope to catch it while he's going bc if I turn my back for less then 60 seconds she's in there. Even if I do pick up the poop she comes in and licks the grass. The bitch doesn't eat any of our other dogs poop just the remaining puppies. She doesn't go after his pee spots just his poop spots. Would any of the poop pills out there at the stores help or is this something she just has to overcome bc we kept a pup this time? Thanks.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've read that in the wild, wolfs and even cats eat their litters poo to prevent predators from sniffing them out so I think it's natural.

But, have you tried adding pineapple to the pups food? Oh and yes, those 'poo pills' do work. But I find pineapple cheaper c:


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont think using those poo pills are a good idea but this is completely a personal opinion. It seems to reason that shes being a good mom. She still has a pup and she knows it so shes caring for it. 

I would try separating mom and pup during such activities. You might also try keeping them always separate so that mom will move on from pup and thus stop WANTING to eat the poo.

Are you planning on keeping the pup or are you just waiting on the right home?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We weren't planning on keeping him originally but it looks that way unless the perfect home comes. He's settled in too well and he was my litter pick. At this point my husband has agreed to let him stay even though we are due for our first baby in Jan. Unless I find the perfect home for him....he'll be staying w us as part of our gang. We are planning on having him eval'd for sch once the sch club for our area starts after the first of the yr.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a natural instinct for canines, and is a survival mechanism. Unfortunately it isn't exactly necessary in the modern world. However, it is instinctual on a genetic level and you likely won't be able to stop it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Get the puppy on a good schedule. Up in the morning, out to pee and poo, pick it up, eat breakfast, poo, pick it up. Put him with the bitch for a while. etc. Get his schedule such that you can anticipate poops, and keep the bitch in until he poops and you pick it up. then let her out. 

It is natural. She is being a good mother. Much better than the opposite. But yeah, nothing so gross and poopie kisses.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Poop eating is a nearly impossible habit to break, especially in an adult who has established the behavior (which, with a litter of pups, she has). We don't breed dogs, but we have fostered some moms with pups, and it's normal behavior.

There are all sorts of tips and tricks out there, but they almost never work, and contrary to old fashioned popular belief, it doesn't mean something is missing in the diet or that the dog is lacking some kind of nutrient, etc. Some dogs just like to eat poop, and in your case, she is just continuing to do what she's been doing for the litter for the last few months.

Make sure ALL the dogs are on a really good deworming schedule because even with regular dewormings, puppies are notorious for constantly reinfecting themeslves while with the litter. And now with mom eating the pups poop, if he has anything, she does too now, and with both of them shedding worm eggs in the yard all the dogs will pick them up. Obviously, this isn't good for the dogs, you and your husband, and especially your baby. Just handling your dogs you could infect a baby without proper hygine and deworming.

Congrats on the upcoming baby.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How about boarding the mother for a few weeks to break the cycle? In the meantime you can devote time for training and bonding with the pup. That's what I would do.


----------

